# My new L245 need info



## donmopar (Sep 27, 2008)

Just bought a L245DT unsure of year but I would assume by the looke of the fel style it is older pre 80's used pretty hard needs some work but of course the hydraulics are acting weird and the fenders are badly rusted any idea of what should be done to the hydraulics apparently the person I bought it off of just put new lines and replaced the fluid but it is slow to pump up and it doesn't want to run the front end loader after a few minutes of running my thoughts were low fluid lever dirty screen from old hose pieces or both


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The hydraulic pump pickup screen could be clogged but if the previous owner replaced the fluid, they should have cleaned or replaced the screen but don't assume or count on it. Otherwise the pump may need to be rebuilt or replaced.


----------

